# Why does the 2019 Tax Summary print out so light and unreadable?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

It's almost like Uber doesn't want you to know about all the fees and taxes you pay. After printing it 3x and adjusting the DPI it still looked like shit. I had to go to advanced printer settings, then color/tone, then MAX out the slide bar on the black just to make it readable.
#technologycompany


----------



## holly77 (Jul 8, 2020)

okey, did u solve ir? or u still need some help?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

holly77 said:


> okey, did u solve ir? or u still need some help?


Jan 28th question and today is July 8th.
Answer to the question will be yes, it is :thumbup:solved.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Shake the toner cartridge......


----------

